# 8 hương nước hoa vegan độc đáo cho mùa Hè



## vietmom (5/6/18)

Cùng chúng tôi tìm kiếm các loại nước hoa vegan xuất sắc nhất nhé.
Nước hoa vegan – nước hoa “thuần chay” đang là lựa chọn của nhiều người vì tính nhân đạo của sản phẩm. Nước hoa vegan được cam kết không thử nghiệm trên động vật. Bên cạnh đó, thành phần nước hoa không bao gồm những nguyên liệu từ động vật như xạ hương (từ hươu, chồn hương, hải ly), long diên hương (từ cá voi), mật ong… mà sử dụng thực vật và các chất tổng hợp.

Báo cáo của nhà cung cấp nghiên cứu thị trường toàn cầu Mintel cho thấy 13% sản phẩm làm đẹp và vệ sinh cá nhân năm 2017 tuyên bố không sử dụng nguyên liệu đến từ động vật, so với chỉ 6% vào năm 2015. Rõ ràng bảo vệ động vật đang là xu hướng đáng mừng của ngành công nghiệp nước hoa. Nếu bạn đang gặp khó khăn trong việc tìm kiếm loại nước hoa vegan hợp với mình, hãy tham khảo những gợi ý dưới đây nhé.

*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN NIRVANA BLACK CỦA ELIZABETH & JAMES, 50ML*
Táo bạo nhưng trầm mặc, nước hoa của Elizabeth và James có một mùi hương mượt mà và quyến rũ, để bạn khám phá tự do và bến bờ vô hạn. Sự pha trộn mạnh mẽ của hương hoa violet, gỗ đàn hương và vani phong phú là công thức của đam mê ngọt ngào. Không quá nữ tính, mùi hương ấn tượng và đắm say này là tất cả những gì bạn cần để bắt đầu một cuộc phiêu lưu mùa hè.




*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN ESCENTRIC MOLECULES 04, 100ML*
Ý tưởng tạo ra nước hoa từ đúng một phân tử hóa học tổng hợp – EL Super – với lọ Molecules 01 đã tạo ra một cuộc cách mạng trong thế giới nước hoa. Nước hoa của Escentric Molecules đúng hơn nên được gọi là “hiệu ứng mùi” thay vì nước hoa. Vì nó mang lại hiệu ứng mùi hương độc đáo tùy vào cơ thể từng người.




Molecules 04 là một mắt xích trong câu chuyện “anti-perfume” của hãng. Thành phần nước hoa gồm những nguyên liệu tổng hợp nhân tạo và được thêm những mùi thanh mát, cay nồng, đánh thức các giác quan, làm bạn say sưa và mê đắm ngay khi mùi hương này chạm vào da mình. Từ hương bưởi, đến hoa hồng mềm mại và hương thảo dược độc đáo của cần sa, đây là loại nước hoa phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người, cả nam lẫn nữ. Thêm vào đó, nhiệt độ cơ thể bạn càng cao, hương tỏa ra sẽ càng hấp dẫn. Thật hoàn hảo cho mùa Hè đúng không nào?

*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN SANTAL 33 CỦA LE LABO, 100ML*
Hương thơm này đang tràn ngập mọi thành phố lớn ở Anh. Nước hoa Le Labo dành cho cả nam lẫn nữ, cho bạn hơi thở của miền Tây nước Mỹ, sự truyền thống và nam tính. Bắt đầu với những nốt hương bạch đậu khấu và diên vĩ cay, hương thơm này được phát triển với hợp chất ambrox tạo ra một tổ hợp mùi da thuộc và xạ hương, quyến luyến một xúc cảm suy đồi.




*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN GORILLA PERFUME MÙI RENTLESS CỦA LUSH, 30ML*
Mùi hương ấm áp, quyến rũ này của LUSH gồm dầu bưởi nồng nàn, hoắc hương và vị kem tonka ngọt ngào, êm ái. Ý tưởng đằng sau hương thơm này là “sáng tạo từ hư vô”, minh chứng của thái độ bất kham của nhà sáng chế Tachowa, người sống trên đường phố đã biến căn nhà bể nước ngay bên ngoài LA của ông thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật thực sự. Mùi hương Rentless là sản phẩm cô đọng của câu chuyện ly kỳ này. Chỉ cần một lần khoác lên mùi hương này, bạn sẽ sẵn sàng chinh phục cả thế giới.




*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN IRIS VÉRITABLE CỦA SHARINI, 50ML*
Hoa diên vĩ nổi tiếng là một trong những nguyên liệu đắt đỏ trong ngành công nghiệp nước hoa. Phơi khô trong ba năm để mùi hương hiếm có này được phát huy tối ưu, hương thơm hữu cơ ấy sẽ tạo nét nổi bật cho những công thức nước hoa truyền thống. Với hương hoa hồng và hoa nhài làm chủ đạo, với nền là hương hoa diên vĩ, mùi hương tinh tế không phải là sản phẩm mà ai cũng sẽ thích, nó độc đáo và hấp dẫn đến phát mê.




*NƯỚC HOA VEGAN POP CỦA STELLA MCCARTNEY, 30ML*
Hoa huệ là hương chủ đạo của lọ nước hoa cực kỳ hiện đại và nữ tính này. Kết hợp với gỗ đàn hương gợi cảm, kết quả là một mùi hương vô cùng mới mẻ và độc đáo, cá tính phá bỏ mọi khuôn mẫu. Trong khi đó, hương hoa nhẹ nhàng vẫn giữ mùi hương khỏi bị hắc hay quá nặng nề.




*CHANTECAILLE LE WILD, 75ML*
Nếu bạn mê mẩn nhóm hương hoa cỏ, đây là nước hoa dành cho bạn. Từ những nốt hương hoa nhài Brazil, hoa huệ, hoa huệ và hoa nhài trộn với nhau thành một hợp hương phong phú, đến những nốt xạ hương gợi cảm và long diên hương nâng mùi hương lên đến khoái cảm của khứu giác, hương thơm này bao phủ bạn trong một tấm màn hoa thơ mộng ngay lần đầu tiếp xúc.




*JO LOVES ORANGE BUTTERFLIES, 50ML*
Sắc sảo và nồng nàn, mùi cam quýt thuần khiết này mang đến năng lượng tươi mát cho bạn trong những tháng ngày Hè nóng bức. Hoa cam, quýt và cây cam thảo nâng các giác quan lên một cái gì đó ấm áp và bãi biển. Nghĩ đến miền Nam nước Pháp với một ly cocktail trong tay và một đám mây vàng hạnh phúc của ánh sáng mặt trời uể oải chọc qua cây, đóng chai.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

